# More Ottawa Pictures



## Impailer (Jun 3, 2008)

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb279/Diva_Q/2008_Ottawa/?albumview=slideshow

with apologies to Smoking in the Igloo as their 1st Place Pork walk and our (Diva Q) GC walk were the only pictures that were too blurry to post...

and with thanx to Jean-Claude from Basques who took most of the awards pictures for us


----------

